# Care and Feeding of Your Fountain Pen



## vtgaryw (Dec 26, 2018)

Has anyone written a set of tips and instructions on how to use your (kit built) fountain pen?  I get a fair amount of people buying fountain pens that don't have a lot of experience.  I'd like to be able to give them a little booklet or link to something on my website that tells them things like what cartridges to buy, how to activate a new cartridge, how to get a dried nib working, simple tuning techniques, etc.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## More4dan (Dec 26, 2018)

Check out the following site and linked videos.  I’ve used these to learn to tune and polish a nib. It was very helpful in getting a couple Bock nibs to feed the ink correctly. He is good at explaining the principles and showing how to correct common problems. 

http://www.sbrebrown.com/fountain-pen-tuning/


Here is another good site for recommendations and reviews with how to articles on maintenance. 

https://www.penchalet.com/pen_faq/best_fountain_pen_ink_for_fountain_pen.html


Best to learn how to do this yourself, a nicely tuned nib can make a sell and being able to answer customer’s questions will give them more confidence in your products. 

Danny


----------



## Monty (Dec 26, 2018)

Look in the Techniques section of the library under "Behind the FP Nib" by Lou Metcalf.


----------



## log2lumber (Jan 10, 2019)

Check out Goulet Pens

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjbarry21 (Jan 10, 2019)

*Resource*

Second that, Goulet pens is an excellent resource.  https://www.gouletpens.com/   Many videos.  I direct all my sales there for ink.


----------

